# '96 Altima Brake Lights Always On



## JoshMc (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi, my Mom's '96 Altima has an issue where the brake lights are always on. I noticed the brake stopper on the brake pedal had broken and fallen off, so I replaced it. Now the switch is fully depressed when the brake is released, yet the lights remain on!

Any ideas on what I should check next? Seems strange that at the same time the brake stopper broke, something else broke which is causing the lights to stay on. I'm curious if I could just be overlooking something simple.

Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe the brake switch is bad? Try unplugging it and see if the brake lights go off. If they do, it's probably the brake switch. You can confirm by component testing the switch; install a continuity tester or ohmmeter on the leads of the switch and operate the plunger to see if the switch is working properly or not.


----------



## JoshMc (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks, will try that.


----------



## Itsss_bodieee (Mar 27, 2018)

I had the same problem. It was a $5 bumper above the brake pedal. It’s a little rubber piece that breaks and falls out and you push the new one in, problem solved.


----------



## Ccarmanpaaff (Aug 14, 2018)

any diagrams for the brake pedal with the switch and bumper


----------



## Ccarmanpaaff (Aug 14, 2018)

i actually have a 1997 altima


----------

